# 08/07/2010....Pretty Bad Scare.



## moontan360 (Dec 16, 2009)

So headed out to Pickens this morning around 6:00am. Caught some bait, but the bite was really scarce. A gentlemen out there caught 2 nice Kings, but that was about it. Around 10:00am my wife met me out there with our son, and I proceeded to wade out in front of the old pier trying to catch some spanish. I was roughly half way in between the piers in water to my chest whenever a large shadow approached me. I slowly started to back up as I hollered to shore. This shadow was a 5'-6' shark that got literally within 5' from me. Once I started to retreat it turned and swam towards the pier (Thank God). Some people ran down the pier and got to see it as it swam off.

After this scare I decided to call it quits for the day...as the baby was getting hot anyways. Plus I did not want to chance it again.....atleast not in the same day (maybe tomorrow :001_huh

So no fish....but a pretty good scare!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I can tell it got the ole blood pumping, huh?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Yea Jim Being in the water with them does Seem to get the Blood Moving!!! and Moontan glad you got home safe!!!


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Freaks me out just reading it! LOL


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

5-6' he woulda just nibbled. I have been there more times than I care to admit. One of my favorite things to do is be out wading at daylight for trout. I have been run out of the water more times than I care to count.


----------



## bigfish44 (Aug 11, 2010)

Even just reading that got my heart beating. Sharks are scary 

:starwars:


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I was at an Academy in North Ala yesterday and asked the young man who was checking me out what had happened to his hand (it was scarred and was missing some fingers). He answered that he had been bitten by a 5 or 6 ft hammerhead while surf fishing. It was a bad looking hand. He didn't offer any more info, so I kindly retreated.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

Glad you got out ok...chest deep water, would have been hard to get away if agressive!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Just down from the pier is were we go shark fishing and we have never gone home skunked.Please be careful !!!!!!!!!! 

Scott


----------



## TradeWinds (Aug 9, 2010)

Coast guard station right inside the Destin Pass is a great wade-fishing spot... app. 500 ft from the Destin Bridge where I caught a 7 ft. Bull Shark 2 weeks ago. That'll get the ole ticker a-goin. Tourists are SO unaware of their Crab Island visitors


----------

